# ¿De dónde se saca la señal de pulsos para un taxímetro?



## ElVale (Dic 16, 2008)

Estoy pensando en diseñar un taxímetro pero no se nada de electrónica automobilística. De donde vienen los pulsos para medir distancia en un automóvil? Como se instala el taxímetro? hay que hacer alguna adecuación a la señal entrante?

Les agradecería instrucciones precisas o algún documento sobre como instalar el taxímetro paso a paso o algún video donde muestre como destapan la caja encuentran el sensor y hacen la derivación, es que nunca he hecho eso. El funcionamiento del taxímetro ya lo sé en teoría, pero no en la práctica.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 16, 2008)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxímetro


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 17, 2008)

No existen normas para los sensores en los taximetros, solo se verifica que el tiempo y la medicion de distancia sea correcta, asi que en tu caso no existe manera de saber donde esta el sensor por que variara de marca a marca e incluso en algunos casos de modelo a modelo 

Conozco taximetros que hacen la medicion de distancia basandose en señales GPS, asi que esos no tienen necesidad de conectarse a ningun sensor....


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2008)

Una forma es contar las vueltas que gira el diferencial si posee caja puente o el cardan si posee transmisión trasera.
La cantidad de vueltas de este elemento es directamente proporcional a la distancia recorrida.


----------



## yooelmejor (Ene 3, 2009)

hola pues mira dependiendo el carro, por ejemplo un sturu de la nissan se le pone un transductor entre la transmision y el chirrion que va al velocimetro, (el transductor es simplemente dispositivo que tiene un reed switch el cual al dar vuelta el iman manda los pulsos y asi de ahi directamente al taximetro).


alguno carros nuevos se le saca directamente de un cable de la computadora del carro, por ejemplo en los sturus nuevos en uno morado pero pues esod depende de cada carro.


----------



## bofocastillo (Ene 12, 2009)

ElVale dijo:
			
		

> Estoy pensando en diseñar un taxímetro pero no se nada de electrónica automobilística. De donde vienen los pulsos para medir distancia en un automóvil? Como se instala el taxímetro? hay que hacer alguna adecuación a la señal entrante?
> 
> Les agradecería instrucciones precisas o algún documento sobre como instalar el taxímetro paso a paso o algún video donde muestre como destapan la caja encuentran el sensor y hacen la derivación, es que nunca he hecho eso. El funcionamiento del taxímetro ya lo sé en teoría, pero no en la práctica.



Del sensor de velocidad (o los sensores, si tiene ABS). Se trata de una señal cuadrada (12v) variable en frecuencia, dependiente de la velocidad. Si tienes forma de obtener una medición de esa frecuencia y compararla con la velocidad que te marca el velocímetro, puedes obtener una fórmula para obtener la distancia recorrida. 

No mencionas que tipo de auto es, pero si me dices, tal vez pueda encontralo en unos manuales eléctricos que tengo y te pueda decir el arnés, el pin e incluso el color del cable que trae esa señal.

Saludos


----------



## cesartm (Ene 12, 2009)

En cada rueda esta un magneto envuelto en una bobina que esta a su vez va a la computadora del vehiculo.


----------



## wen carra (Abr 11, 2009)

hace ya algunos años fabrique taximetros digitales, sobre la "cadena del velocimetro" en los viejos o sobre la caja de velocidades, salen los cables del sensor en los nuevos, la cantidad de pulsos o vueltas de esta cadena se toman con un reed switch y un iman, se calibran deacuerdo a la cantidad de metros recorridos y pulsos generados, tambien en el momento que se detiene el vehiculo empieza a contar los minutos de espera, al encenderlo "cobra" marca la bajada de bandera y luego por ejemplo cada 110 metros o un minuto "cae una ficha" que seria el importe por recorrido, saludos.


----------



## Cristhian_750 (Jun 27, 2009)

Lo mas sencillo seria y es, tomar los pulsos del sensor de velocidad, el el caso que no lo tenga y este sea de guaya pues colocas un traductor unido a esa guaya y que al girar envie el pulso, si no podrias colocar imanes al bocin de la la llanta y el pulso seria una masa, entonces cada vez que el iman pase por un resuit (que no habia mencionado) el cerrara un circuito y listo tenes los pulsos lo que debes pensar es que no todos los carros van a trabajar con la misma cantidad de pulsos entonces deben ser modificables.


----------



## RALDTech (Sep 28, 2017)

hola espero que sigan respondiendo.

tengo un taximetro en un corolla que cuando el carro se apaga el taximetro sigue contando pero los pulsos estan apagado. alguien sabe a que se debe esto?

gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 28, 2017)

Los taxímetros también verifican el tiempo transcurrido durante el viaje.
Por eso debe seguir calculando de otra forma cuando no detecta pulsos.


----------



## RALDTech (Sep 28, 2017)

hola

yo entiendo eso... pero este taximetro se vuelve loco, sigue contando como loco, en el led de pulsos se ve como sigue parpadenado ese led viene del carro... es como si el carro apagado enviara una frecuencia extra... 

alguna idea?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 28, 2017)

Entonces verifica de donde vienen esos pulsos, posiblemente lo conectaron en el lugar equivocado.


----------



## sergiot (Sep 29, 2017)

Como te dijeron, está mal conectado o está captando ruido que simulan ser los pulsos del sensor, lo ideal es poner un osciloscopio.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 29, 2017)

O algún empleado le instaló un "generador de pulsos extra" para facturar más ?


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 29, 2017)

Los sensores de recorrido de los taxis ( al menos hace unos cuantos años , cuando hice mi proyecto de Ingeniería  ) eran Sensores de Efecto Hall (un iman permantente que giraba frente al transistor ) y se instalaba intercalandolo con la "tripa" del velocimetro .... Contaba las vueltas de ella .
Actualmente dicho sensor ya es electronico de modo que ya debe tener los pulsos generados . Al menos en un auto en que lo vi estaba en la caja de velocidades.
Habra que saber cuantos pulsos por Km recorrido emite el sensor . Interviene relación de multiplicacion y paso de la rueda ....


----------



## Scooter (Sep 29, 2017)

Yo me imagino que en los coches modernos saldrá del conector obd o algo así.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 29, 2017)

Hoy por hoy son una combinación, si el taxímetro esta parado, con la bandera baja sigue cayendo la ficha cada cierto tiempo, combina distancia y tiempo.
Si dejas el taxi esperando en la puerta, si solo fuera por movimiento, no marcaría, en cambio si te esta esperando seguira marcando y obvio te cobra por esperar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 30, 2017)

Hola, actualmente, la señal para el cuentakilómetros, se obtiene del sensor de ABS.


----------



## medargarman (Feb 14, 2021)

bofocastillo dijo:


> Del sensor de velocidad (o los sensores, si tiene ABS). Se trata de una señal cuadrada (12v) variable en frecuencia, dependiente de la velocidad. Si tienes forma de obtener una medición de esa frecuencia y compararla con la velocidad que te marca el velocímetro, puedes obtener una fórmula para obtener la distancia recorrida.
> 
> No mencionas que tipo de auto es, pero si me dices, tal vez pueda encontralo en unos manuales eléctricos que tengo y te pueda decir el arnés, el pin e incluso el color del cable que trae esa señal.
> 
> Saludos



Hola buenas tardes, me podrías ayudar por favor, quiero conectar el taxímetro al sensor de velocidad, mi carro es un Great Wall Voleex C30


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2021)

Entiendo que se debe hacer en casas especializadas . . .


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 14, 2021)

Casi todos los taxímetros toman señal del sensor de velocidad.
Ese se que encuentra en la caja de transmisión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2021)

Lleva un adaptador para que funcionen ambos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 14, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lleva un adaptador para que funcionen ambos


Los coches que llevan chicote de la caja de velocidades al tablero si llevan un adaptador que es un imán y un reel SWITCh le llaman la T.
Ese va conectado al taxímetro.
Los coches más modernos que usan sensor de velocidad que normalmente son 3 cables conectan directamente del cable que da lo que dicen ellos las pulsaciones directo al contador del taxímetro.

Obviamente con todas las precauciones y profesionalismo de los instaladores.

1.-Picar todos los cables hasta encontrar las pulsaciones 🙄.
2.-dejar cables pelados.
3.-hacer colitas de ratón y encintar por todos lados.
4.-usar cables de bocina para hacer la instalación 😍.
5.-no usar fusibles.
6.-si encuentras fusibles volados amarrar cable de bocina en las patas de los fusibles quemados y volverlos a insertar.😂.
7.- conectar pusaciones al claxon y a las luces altas para que cada que toque el claxon suba la tarifa.
8.- calcomanías del equipo de fut favorito ayuda a la instalación 👌🏽.


----------



## sergiot (Feb 17, 2021)

Creo que las empresas que alquilan los taximetros son los que se encargan de hacer la instalación.


----------

